# Best lighted nock



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

the new one by g5 looks cool but haven't tried it yet.it lights up blue or purple i think


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

*Flaming X Files?*

Its pretty common, at least where IVE been online, to see complaints about Lumenocks not working. Maybe human error, maybe not. Not saying but do know a few that wont buy them again.....

FOR ME, I too feel like they (lighted nocks in general) are "worth their wait" for hunting.

MUCH because of my post in bowhunting one the subject of "should I switch to a lighter arrow" where AS USUAL I blew it into a on subject/ off subject soap box special, one topic of which is SEEING YOUR ARROW HIT THE ANIMAL.

The OTHER reason is the thought of losing a 15 dollar arrow and head gives me cramps. Some of you ABOUT have that in your broadhead. YIKES.

My old eyes are not what they once were, AND , following my OWN advice of looking at past hunts and what I would have liked better or different, I decided I too would search the web for the lighted nock of MY choice.

Probably most of them are decent to good.......one stands out to me.

The Archer's Flame.

1. Look at the videos on the link below. ALL must be downloaded and I have done so, and scanned them first. Especially, IMHO, the last one "Demo 2" shot in a low light situation in the woods. Yes it IS a video but I still couldnt see WHAT he was shooting AT till the arrow hit.

2. Yep, you have TAKE THEM OUT OF THE ARROW and pull the two pieces slightly apart to shut them off and TO SOME, a PIA.......to me? eh. Maybe YOU shoot a whole herd of arrows in the woods..........I dont. I have no problem pulling nocks out but bouncing the nock on a hard surface like some of the others............well, nocks ARE plastic and the end of the arrow itself would likely suffer after lots of times of doing that???? Maybe? Maybe just me but Im pretty gentle with my arrows..beating them around just dont seem right. Hey, Im old and stuck in my ways. SUE ME. LOL

ANYWAY. Archer's Flame has them for my Full Metal Jackets. The X nock. Maybe next year after season you all can read.............

"The X-Nock Files" lol

I just trasfered money to my icky azzed ebay owned paypal to buy them. Irritates me to use them but better than a credit card IMO. Buying 2 packs. Buy two or more and no shipping.

MORE LATER in a few weeks on them if ya'll wanna know real life, first hand X-perience (sorry, I just had to) with them.

Maybe JUST MAYBE. Ill have a turkey to show you with them but...repeat BUT IVE NEVER HUNTED TURKEYS WITH ANYTHING......so my chances of KILLING a turkey with a bow, first year......is somewhat........"limited"?

Push come to shove, Ill at least share my eval on them with those here if interested. Maybe NOT on a turkey but on something out of my set up.

We are NOTHING, if we cannot help one another.

There is a Moose, Turkey and two target videos on the link below.

http://www.archersflame.com/Demo Video.htm

I will say this though, I feel they need a BIT more information on the site but again, JUST IMHO. Like on HOW IT FUNCTIONS?? Maybe I just missed it in all of the X citement...:teeth:

Steve


----------



## SteveIndiana (Sep 22, 2007)

*uhhhhhhhh...*



> FOR ME, I too feel like they (lighted nocks in general) are "worth their wait" for hunting.


Wait AND weight too...'specially since the Archer's Flame is less than 10 grains per advertisement.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Firenocks are the best I've ever used.

Mike


----------



## hardheadhunter (Feb 3, 2007)

mhoman9 said:


> Firenocks are the best I've ever used.
> 
> Mike


x2 firenock is awsome


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*G5 lighted nock.*



iceman36 said:


> the new one by g5 looks cool but haven't tried it yet.it lights up blue or purple i think


G5 lighted nock is over a year old already. They now only offer them in red. If you waned to know more below is the comparison chart, a little out dated though..


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

mhoman9 said:


> Firenocks are the best I've ever used.
> 
> Mike


+1

You mean there are others LOL, not really after you shoot Firenocks


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the firenock, but the battery and circuit board keep breaking out of the nock. I have also used archers flame, and they are VERY reliable.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Al arrows*



normanrd said:


> I like the firenock, but the battery and circuit board keep breaking out of the nock. I have also used archers flame, and they are VERY reliable.


if you use AL arrows or shot Firenock into broadhead target that will happen (circuit separate form the nock) as it is stated on the back of the package that this kind of shooting will lead to what you described. That's said.

I you really want to shot firenock into broad-head target with field points and do small game, or Techno hunt with standard size target, we do sell the extreme shock battery end cap for that purposes.

As for AL arrow, it will not work at all unless you glue the circuit into the nock, that also will pretty much guarantee it will not spin.

FYI, with extreme shock battery end cap installed, you can shot Firenock into concrete wall at point blank up to 15 shots (which is what we guaranteed) More about extreme shock battery end cap...
http://shop.firenock.com/product.sc?productId=21

Manual of Extreme shock battery end cap.
http://www.firenock.com/pdfs/64_ExCap_3I.pdf


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

I was shooting them into a spider web target at 20 yards and a dead stop bag at 25 yards, not a broadhead target with the same result - the nocks were ripping apart at the plastic cut out that holds the circuit board. No offense, but I am just saying what happened to me.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Spider target!*



normanrd said:


> I was shooting them into a spider web target at 20 yards and a dead stop bag at 25 yards, not a broadhead target with the same result - the nocks were ripping apart at the plastic cut out that holds the circuit board. No offense, but I am just saying what happened to me.


No offence indeed. It make perfect sense why it does what it did! Spider target is like dead stop target! It is the same as shooting in to Tehno hunt screen or a broad head target.

Think about it. It is a web with a kevlar cloth! It is a dead stop instead of a graduate stop. In order for Firenock to survive this, an extreme stop battery end cap MUST BE USED! The nock tab holes and the flat top pyramid is the only things that hold the circuit and battery in! We try to save weight and complexity by making the nock do all the work and still be able to change the nock at will

When on shooting into the dead stop target all sudden change of force is now all applied to the nock. (200 mph collision is not an easy deal) The nock may be able to handle the sudden stop a few time, put eventually it will give as there are only ~3 mm X 0.5 mm of polycarbonate holding everything together. If you want, you can glue the circuit board into the nock (put super glue gel into the grove) and make into a non-changeable nock like others, that's said, the titanium battery wire connector will be the next weakest link. That would eventually break too. That is just a matter of physics.

Seriously, I feel good for you actually give me a change to explain why it does not work and how to make it work. Thank you for bringing it up.


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

How much additional weight does the shock cap add?


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

So, in other words, if you want to practice before hunting season, you have to spend more money on top of the already high price of $60 per 3 pack?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*The Extreme Battery End Cap*



Carnivore1 said:


> How much additional weight does the shock cap add?


Those are 3 grains each.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*MSRP and MAP $54.95 for a GS pack (AKA 3 hunting pack)*



superbuckeye said:


> So, in other words, if you want to practice before hunting season, you have to spend more money on top of the already high price of $60 per 3 pack?


With shipping and handling out of Illinois is $59.95 or about $58 per pack with the sales tax in your state's local dealer.

As of 4/1/2009 it is now 2 packs FNLN11 and FNLN61 (same price, we just separate the battery out of the pack)

Firenock GS pack (FNLN11: MAP/MSRP $45.00) comes with
3 hunting Circuits (H series)
3 Matched weights
6 polycarbonate nocks (3 red and 3 green in "S" style)
3 MIL Spec O-rings,
and possibility a nock tool

Standard Battery pack (FNLN61 MAP/MSRP $9.95)
3 batteries

If one wanted to practice, we do provide the match weight and extra nock as part of the deal. But if one insist on using the lighted nock on those specific target or do those specific type of hunting, the extreme shock battery end cap must be used or risk damaging the system. It is spell out in plain English at the back of the Firenock packs under warnings. And is also address on our FAQ page (http://www.firenock.com/FAQ.htm
and our art work at the back http://www.firenock.com/pdf/FirenockGS_Web.pdf


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was a doubter about a yr ago until my buddy showed me how firenocks are superior to all other lighted nocks. They work every time, plain and simple. He had easton's, lumenocks, G5's,....and had failures with every one out there. Once he bought a firenock pack it was all it took. Some may cringe over the price of 58$, but let me ask you this, is a reliable and superior built nock not worth it when you finally get a shot on that buck of a lifetime!? It is to me. Not to mention all the different color combos and specific nock types Dorge offers for diff types of shooting from hunting, target, 3D. He's got all the bases covered. He's put all of his own $ & passion into his nocks and I know he stands 100% behind them.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lighted Nocks*

What is the weight difference between the Lumenok,Firenock, and other top brands? Do any of these brands create an erratic arrow flight?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Difference and weight*



ArrowAddix said:


> What is the weight difference between the Lumenok,Firenock, and other top brands? Do any of these brands create an erratic arrow flight?


G5 is about 38 grains, last time I check
Lumenok, is 24 to 33 grains on the "S" model depend on the runs
Tracer is 29 to 32 grains base on the current production runs
Firenock is 28.3 grains with the O-ring.

Only Firenock is the only true spin balance design, the other with some tweaking will all spin right (add o-ring, put tape around the battery, add rubber band, and a little luck, etc.) to lessen erratic arrow flight.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

firenocks are the best out there.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

lumenoks, for proof go to archerycountry.com, click on there videos and check out there vids on lumeok vurses the easton nock and one other it is a huge diference


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Video it is...*



buckkiller93 said:


> lumenoks, for proof go to archerycountry.com, click on there videos and check out there vids on lumeok vurses the easton nock and one other it is a huge diference


Eddie Pelfrey, owner and producer of Reality Outdoors did exactly that too. he also include
1) Firenock's budget brand (Lightning Nock)
2) Firenock Hunting (in red)
3) Firenock Target/3D (in red)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLHR2iKPOxU&feature=player_embedded


----------

